# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Prive bb.gr

## jiujitSu

Gastrub νομίζω ότι η επιλογή να γίνει το forum πριβέ και να χρειάζεται να κανεις register για να δεις τα forum έχει επιφέρει αντίθετα αποτελέσματα από τα αναμενόμενα.
Ξανασκεφτείτε το ...

φιλικά jiu

----------


## wolf

Σύμφωνο
Πιστεύω πως τουλάχισον να μπορούνε οι guests να βλέπουνε το φόρουμ k να πρέπει να κάνουν register για να ποστάρουν,
μπορείτε να κλειδώσετε k  ορισμένα section του φόρουμ ίσως..

----------


## Gasturb

Ευχαριστώ για την εύστοχη παρατήρηση σας. 

Ο λόγος της αλλαγής είναι ότι από όλα τα σοβαρά bodybuilding forums, κανένα δεν ειναι ελεύθερο στους guests, αλλά αντίθετα όλα απαιτούν log in κάθε φορά. Έτσι πετυχαίνεται καλύτερος έλεγχος της σωστής λειτουργίας του, που ειναι πολυ σημαντικό για την προοδό του. 

Gasturb

----------


## Vson

διαφωνω Jiu,οταν καποιος πραγματικα ενδιαφερεται ειτε και ως guest συμμετοχη θα κατσει και θα κανει το registration (λιγα λεπτα υποθεση ειναι),εκτος κ αν στοχευει σε φευγατου ειδους community παω πασσο.

----------


## v@g

> διαφωνω Jiu,οταν καποιος πραγματικα ενδιαφερεται ειτε και ως guest συμμετοχη θα κατσει και θα κανει το registration (λιγα λεπτα υποθεση ειναι),εκτος κ αν στοχευει σε φευγατου ειδους community παω πασσο.


+1

----------


## jiujitSu

τελικα ειχα δικιο.
ε GAS ?

----------


## Gasturb

Αγαπητέ jiu κοίτα.. για το θέμα αυτό προσωπικά επιμένω ότι τα 'εν οίκω μη εν δήμω' οπότε ακόμα κ τώρα δεν άλλαξα γνώμη απλά επείδη πλειοψηφικά πλέον η νέα διαχειριστική ομάδα του φόρουμ 'ψηφίζει' υπερ του παρακάτω μέτρου..




> Πιστεύω πως τουλάχισον να μπορούνε οι guests να βλέπουνε το φόρουμ k να πρέπει να κάνουν register για να ποστάρουν,


..δεν είχα λόγο να αρνηθώ. Κάποιες ενότητες βέβαια παραμένουν 'αόρατες΄ στους επισκέπτες αλλά γενικά το φόρουμ είναι ελεύθερο για ανάγνωση. 

Gt

----------


## nickos46

ενότητες όπως τα αναβολικά και οι φωτογραφίες καλύτερα να μείνουν κλειστές στους ξένους γιατί έχουν προσωπικά στοιχεια

----------


## Gasturb

Mερικες ενότητες ναι είναι κλειστές αλλά όχι οι φωτογραφίες niko

Gt

----------


## ioannis1

οι φωτο ειναι σημανικο μερος του καθρεπτη του φορουμ οποτε νομιζω καλα να φαινονται.

----------

